# posting these for TURBOPHIL



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

http://groups.msn.com/_Secure/0VgC4BE4c****wEJK1DIC265DaeUG5imjAclnJARVZzmngA6xOkvITbCc8ItrtgPB0Q5iuEGaUjxDylMWtI29p3FJirA4IDorMPUS4v*OAnna!g29j3R9tencNyevw9Gg/turbophil4.jpg?dc=4675422007914747265


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

Thanks 130-R , hope they make posting pics on this forum easier.


----------



## sick01 (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*

looks like a really nice set up!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zornig (May 12, 2001)

*Re: (G60RRADO)*

Looking damn good phil http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (zornig)*

i cant tell , what size snail? looks to4ish http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
custom exhaust mani ?


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (evoeone)*

DAYAM mna,that looks like exactly what I will see in my engine bay this summer(except you got a bigger snail)but yours is looking SWEET!I see you succesfully mounted the 1.8t belt,good job man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That is going to be a hot ride.


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (SILVERADO)*

Thanks guys, the turbo is a t3/t4 60-1 hifi, with 550cc injectors (havent got them yet) with the Split SecondPSC1 (just got that today), scirocco manifold with a 90 degree pipe flanged to fit a vr6 throttle body.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*

Rasta mon, Boobaclot, funny boy, mon, in another words, that's wassup!!


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*

lol,Yo Killa, its spelt Rastaman, bombaclaat, and funny bway. 
I have to give Zornig his props, he built the manifold so perfect that the support bracket for the scirroco manifold still fits and everything can be got to easily, my downpipe from the turbo is 2 simple 90 degree bends and I can still run my AC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*

haha, u get the point.


----------



## Chris_P (Apr 14, 2000)

Very nice! I'm assuming ABA bottom end with 16v head, motronic injection.
Looks awesome! Keep us updated.
Chris


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: posting these for TURBOPHIL (130_R)*

thats real sweet man...attack af the ABA16v's...thats a nice one, I like the blue...and the a/c







Gotta be cool when that 250whp is turning/burning the treads in the summer heat....


----------



## G60RRADO (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBOPHIL* »_Thanks guys, the turbo is a t3/t4 60-1 hifi, with 550cc injectors (havent got them yet) with the Split SecondPSC1 (just got that today), scirocco manifold with a 90 degree pipe flanged to fit a vr6 throttle body.

like to see your 90 bend for your tbody








hope that didn't sound weird


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (G60RRADO)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep us updated!!!


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: (Schraml MotorSports)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looking good


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: (killa)*

killa, do you know what bombaclot means?


----------



## MeanieMe (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (130_R)*

DAYYYYUUUUMMMMM!!!!!
Been a busy boy phil?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll have to do a lot of homework to get me to pair up against your car. I'll have to post pics soon on what I did with your previous set-up


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (MeanieMe)*

Phil Phil Phil
very nice to see this finally coming together. dam island bois always go the extra mile around here.


----------



## draculia (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*

that's a big turbo and some small injectors. what are your hp or time goals? if i put 550s on my eclipse with the boost around 15psi i'd probably be maxing them. i only have a 50 trim t3/to4e too.
i'm just curious, why such a big turbo? i know of many 50 trims that have laid over 400hp to the wheels, some on pump gas. i also know of a 1g eclipse that switched from a 50 trim/stage 3 to a 60-1/ stage 5, and ran slower. he ran higher traps, but was about 2/10 slower. on the juice it worked well though. we're talking high 10s here, so it was a fairly capable car.
obviously different cars react differently, but i always notice the vw crowd slapping monster turbos on, and laying down very sad numbers. i'm just curious, not trying to be a dick or anything.
by the way, that's a very clean looking ride. any shots of just the manifold? fabrication is a new hobby of mine.


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (draculia)*

My goals for the car are somewhat reasonable, wanted to get 300whp on pump gas if possible, actually the injectors which I want will be the #55 from scott f. which shoyuld transulate into 575cc or so. I will probably drag racr the car a couple of times just to show that a VW here in GA can get the 13sec timeslip, most of the action that this car will see will be on the " GA Autobahn " where I need the power upstairs, The 60-1 hifi fromwhat I have seen on the maps provides enough CFM pass my intended redline, no running out of breath for me.







I should have the manifold done by next thursday, it is a scirroco manifold with a custom 90 degree flange to mate with a vr6 throttle body. Will post som more pics of progress.


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*

Phil,I think you are easily capable of getting what youy are asking for with that setup,300 hp daily driver,I like that







I want to see how it comes out.How did you make the aba crank pulley line up with the a/c and alternator pulleys?With the wider crankshaft timing belt gear the pulley moves "out" about 6-8mm,did you turn the pully end down on a lathe?I want to see how this turns out,I want to turn my 13sec. 8V into a 12sec. 16V!I only have 2 words of advice for you(since it looks like you have everything under control







)1.Get a wideband setup2.Auxilary fuel pump from Mercedes 560sel or Porsche 928,those are 2 of the highest flowing Bosch pumps out there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (SILVERADO)*

I would be dissapointed if I don't make this goal







. The aba pulley was machined down 6mm to make everything line up properly, I will be using a cis pump from an early rabbit as I got one. I will probably get a wideband but for now I will use the regular A/F meter and an EGT gauge. I am going to have the guys at SNS burn a chip to control timing, rpm limit and remove the speed limiter on the car and then take it to the dyno to dial in the fuel. Will post some more pics once I get my flanges back from the machine shop.


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*

When you machined pulley,that took away the "face" of it right?so your pulley now has 4 holes and no solid "face" that meets up with crank pulley,and it feels solid?Thanks for the tip,that is one problem I have out of the way since you already did it.Nice looking setup,I (personally) would'nt chance all that beautiful work on a chip, but I have been burned before,I hope you have better luck than I did. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Are you using SS piggyback?Does that pull out timing?If it does then ,you are in there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

I will be using the factory ecu and harness with the SNS chip to control timing, the fuel issues will be addressed by the SS system, I would like to go with a holley commander setup but emmision laws are strict here in GA. If the SS system falls short, then its a Holley standalone and register the car in florida.


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*

Wow!That is one thing I did'nt even consider;SMOG LAWS!!Good luck man,I hope you get her running and legit.In Hawaii we are lucky and no smog laws.If you can make a fast running turbo car and pass smog,you are awesome.One guy has a SDS ands says he passed smog,cuz SDS has 02 input as well,you can keep your factory ECU plugged in for visual and hide the SDS unit.Or the Holley unit you are using.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*

That thing is going to be sick!! sick sick sick sick sick















good work man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ex-vdubn (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBOPHIL* »_I will be using the factory ecu and harness with the SNS chip to control timing, the fuel issues will be addressed by the SS system, I would like to go with a holley commander setup but emmision laws are strict here in GA. If the SS system falls short, then its a Holley standalone and register the car in florida.

Or here in SC!!! No emissions here mang


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (130_R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *130_R* »_killa, do you know what bombaclot means?
















Blake, the Jamaican guy at work said that it can mean a lot of stuff, none of it nice though hehe


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
Blake, the Jamaican guy at work said that it can mean a lot of stuff, none of it nice though hehe

OK, you know what it means.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (130_R)*

keep in mind legislation is pushing tougher smog laws and PENALTIES across the world.
Enjoy your TIME while you have it.
I've personally seen a smog trap in atlanta being tested off 400 in roswell.
Same place cops sit on a patch of grass and check tag expiration.
Unit can detect smog violators at very rapid speeds and take photographs..
Coming soon to a neighborhood near you








kinda like those stupid camera systems they are using now to ticket red light runners.
play all ya want, but keep in mind the penalties are no joke when you get caught...


----------



## purplerabbit (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (mrkrad)*

that setup is rediculous








Someone has too much money








you rock dude, one day I won't use junkyard parts anymore


----------



## BobRoss (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (purplerabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purplerabbit* »_you rock dude, one day I won't use junkyard parts anymore









My thoughts exactly.....
nice setup man, cant wait to hear the outcome.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (BobRoss)*

is this ish running yet?


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_is this ish running yet?









Phil still needs some more "goodies"


----------



## Sandlock (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: (130_R)*

that shiyate is very hot phil, and you should have no problems getting 250whp. good luck anyways and keep us posted







Attack of the aba16vs


----------



## NYCMK3Jetta (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: (Sandlock)*

Phil.... I getz my motor tomorrow!! Gotta dress it and figure out the dizzy ish.
My builder used the 8v oil pump, 8v IM shaft (fitted the 16v Pulley on it), 8v dizzy. I wondering if i can just block off the 16v head now and just wire ish up?
Killa.. if you got some tips to throw my way.. hit me on AIM or right here... imma be busy in the next few days (i hope)


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (NYCMK3Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCMK3Jetta* »_Phil.... I getz my motor tomorrow!! Gotta dress it and figure out the dizzy ish.
My builder used the 8v oil pump, 8v IM shaft (fitted the 16v Pulley on it), 8v dizzy. I wondering if i can just block off the 16v head now and just wire ish up?


here is a thought for you friend...
the 8v dizzy has to spin in sync with the crank/cams. Notice on 8v's the IS shaft pulley is larger, same size as the cam. The 16v IS pulley is smaller, so your dizzy is spinning faster than it should be...
the cure is to use a 16v cam gear on the IS shaft as well, but I don't know what size belt will fit the larger IS gear. Turn your motor over by hand and make sure at TDC the rotor points to #1.
If your using the 16v IS shaft pulley (smaller than the 8v) it will be off after a couple revolutions....because the 16v IS never had to be timed...just spun...so the gear was smaller (probly to raise oil pressure a little)
know what I mean???


----------



## Nashty Rabbit (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBOPHIL* »_ most of the action that this car will see will be on the " GA Autobahn " where I need the power upstairs....

and alot of action you will see my friend







. the beast is looking good!! expect time of departure on air jamaica will be? slap a set of wings on that thing and i doubt you'll be on any autobahn. more likely you'll be radioing to air traffic control








take care,
nash


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (Nashty Rabbit)*

You are right about the int. shaft,but you can then use the 16V dist.If you are using Digi you have to swap the guts out of the dist.


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (SILVERADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SILVERADO* »_You are right about the int. shaft,but you can then use the 16V dist.If you are using Digi you have to swap the guts out of the dist.

Hence the reason why I decided it was easier to modify the dizzy and use the 9a guts in the aba block. Gentlemen take off should be in the next week, I got everything together just need to bring it to the muffler shop for exhaust and intercooler piping. will post some pics of the finished project.


----------



## SILVERADO (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*

YAH MON,I will spliff it up in celebration for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (SILVERADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SILVERADO* »_If you are using Digi you have to swap the guts out of the dist.

ya that would work, or swap the guts from an ABA dizzy if your using motronic. I really wanna stear clear of the antiquated 16v dizzy, its old and kinda expensive and ABA parts are new/everywhere. 
I may pursue finding a timing belt that does the trick...but not this year....


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: (PAGTI91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAGTI91* »_
ya that would work, or swap the guts from an ABA dizzy if your using motronic. I really wanna stear clear of the antiquated 16v dizzy, its old and kinda expensive and ABA parts are new/everywhere. 
I may pursue finding a timing belt that does the trick...but not this year....









The only difference between the ABA and 16v distributor is the window wheel and housing. If the 16v distributor is antiquated in your opinion, so is the ABA since it is the same basic design.


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (130_R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *130_R* »_
The only difference between the ABA and 16v distributor is the window wheel and housing. If the 16v distributor is antiquated in your opinion, so is the ABA since it is the same basic design.

no dude, its not the same design, one has a leaky oil seal the other doesn't. 16v was made from 86-92, ABA is on so many more cars (93 - 98.5 all 2.0s) and so much more common that I would rather use it. catch my drift??


----------



## NYCMK3Jetta (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: (PAGTI91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAGTI91* »_
here is a thought for you friend...
the 8v dizzy has to spin in sync with the crank/cams. Notice on 8v's the IS shaft pulley is larger, same size as the cam. The 16v IS pulley is smaller, so your dizzy is spinning faster than it should be...
the cure is to use a 16v cam gear on the IS shaft as well, but I don't know what size belt will fit the larger IS gear. Turn your motor over by hand and make sure at TDC the rotor points to #1.
If your using the 16v IS shaft pulley (smaller than the 8v) it will be off after a couple revolutions....because the 16v IS never had to be timed...just spun...so the gear was smaller (probly to raise oil pressure a little)
know what I mean???









Actually if I am understanding you correctly... I already did that. I put the 16v Imtermediate shaft pulley on the ABA IM shaft. There was no way in hell the 20v timing belt was gonna fit if i kept the ABA IM pulley (cam gear).
Now its just a matter of getting the crank pulley to line up with the water pump pulley. doh! Phil IM me again.. i can reember what u did.


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (NYCMK3Jetta)*

If I remember correctly the ABA and the 16v IM shaft are keyed differently, thus requiring you to use the 16v IM pulley and shaft together, you cannot use the ABA shaft with a 16v pulley.


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: (PAGTI91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAGTI91* »_
no dude, its not the same design, one has a leaky oil seal the other doesn't. 16v was made from 86-92, ABA is on so many more cars (93 - 98.5 all 2.0s) and so much more common that I would rather use it. catch my drift??

the 16v sits horizontal
the ABA sits verticle
The ABA doesn't need the oil seal because it sits verticle on the block.
all parts are interchangble
they are the same design within the housing, take a look for yourself
thank you








PS: As long as you change the oil seal every 50k per the VW service instructions, your distributor doesn't leak, just like mine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NYCMK3Jetta (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBOPHIL* »_If I remember correctly the ABA and the 16v IM shaft are keyed differently, thus requiring you to use the 16v IM pulley and shaft together, you cannot use the ABA shaft with a 16v pulley.









My 16v IM shaft gear was machined and keyed to fit the ABA IM shaft or vica versa.... either way some machining was done....which one was cut.. i dunno at the moment.


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (130_R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *130_R* »_
they are the same design within the housing, take a look for yourself


yes yes, I know all that! BUT, I'm not just talking inside....the 16v is an older part, and WILL be harder to come by in the future...the ABA is more common. 
I think it would be a cleaner swap if you were able to use the ABA dizzy, and then you wouldn't have that big honkin dizzy of the side of the head where I want to route my boost tube







No need to swap guts either...(which I have done before too) 
And the ABA hall sender is available as a replacement part itself as well, brand spankin new....I havent seen a brand spanking new 16v hall sender (unless you can point the way??)


_Modified by PAGTI91 at 5:24 AM 6-22-2003_


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (NYCMK3Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCMK3Jetta* »_
Actually if I am understanding you correctly... I already did that. I put the 16v Imtermediate shaft pulley on the ABA IM shaft. There was no way in hell the 20v timing belt was gonna fit if i kept the ABA IM pulley (cam gear).

nah, read that again...the deal is the 16v intermediate shaft gear is too small to have the dizzy spin once for every two revolutions of the crank, it will spin a little more than once, meaning your dizzy will send crazy wack timing values to the ECU...


----------



## A396gti8vturbo (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (sick01)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NYCMK3Jetta (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: (PAGTI91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAGTI91* »_
nah, read that again...the deal is the 16v intermediate shaft gear is too small to have the dizzy spin once for every two revolutions of the crank, it will spin a little more than once, meaning your dizzy will send crazy wack timing values to the ECU...

Ahhhh my bad... I get it... 16v IM shaft gear needs 16v Dizzy. ABA IM Gear needs ABA Dizzy.
Well I guess Im gonna just have 2 dizzy's ABA to drive my oil pump and 16v for ignition







I guess that will work for now.


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: (PAGTI91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAGTI91* »_
yes yes, I know all that! BUT, I'm not just talking inside....the 16v is an older part, and WILL be harder to come by in the future...the ABA is more common. 
I think it would be a cleaner swap if you were able to use the ABA dizzy, and then you wouldn't have that big honkin dizzy of the side of the head where I want to route my boost tube







No need to swap guts either...(which I have done before too) 
And the ABA hall sender is available as a replacement part itself as well, brand spankin new....I havent seen a brand spanking new 16v hall sender (unless you can point the way??)


I bought a brand spanking new 16v Hall Sender, three flat rubber gaskets, and replacement pin for the drive gear from my local dealer Dwight Harrison VW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








You can certianly use the ABA distributor, but you must then use the 8v timing belt which is a big no no in my book on 16v engines. It is just a personal preference thing really, you are certainly free to use whatever setup you choose, I just get a little sideways when people rag on the 16v distributor when I know the problem is maintence and not bad design.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (130_R)*

I have to agree with 130_R on the issue with using the 8v belt on the 16v, I think that the techs at VW had a good reason with using a thicker belt for the 16v. The issue with the hall sensor is you can use the ABA hall sensor in the 16v dizzy, it was actually better for converting my 16v dizzy to make it work like an ABA, The position of the hall sensor on the 16v is 180 degree from the ABA, so since the 16v dizzy spins counter clockwise using the ABA hall sensor made the conversion to a 16v aba dizzy easier.


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)(130_R)*

good points......
I wil end up using a modded 16v dizzy UNLESS I can find a wide belt for the ABA setup (perhaps some 1.8T blend) ....I am thinking there's got to be one out there but risking my valves for it kinda sucks...two teeth extra on a belt and it will jump...I am sure we all know that...
I wouldn't use the 8v belt on a 16v either....too thin to spin two cams...thanx for the words guys


----------



## PARTY_BOY (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: (PAGTI91)*

I will be doing this soon as well(aba hall in 16v dist).I'll let you know how it goes.
Also on a side note,Collin at TT is going to burn me a chip with 16vt timing maps and no speed limit with rev limit moved up farther.


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (PARTY_BOY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PARTY_BOY* »_I will be doing this soon as well(aba hall in 16v dist).I'll let you know how it goes.
Also on a side note,Collin at TT is going to burn me a chip with 16vt timing maps and no speed limit with rev limit moved up farther.

Let me know how the chip turn out, I will be checking with jwatts and mkrad about burning some chip for my setup also, I hould have the everything done by wednesday, hopefully I can get some tuning done with the SS, will keep you guys posted.


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: (PARTY_BOY)*

cool...you talkin OBD2 chip?


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (PAGTI91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAGTI91* »_cool...you talkin OBD2 chip?

Yep, I hope Danny and Sam can burn a few chips for me to try, they got the wideband and the knowhow so hopefully everything should be ok. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## snott (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*

dayum phil that looks sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hopefully in the next few weeks i will have my mind made up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (Der_Tizzy)*

yah phil if you come down you can borrow the wideband, just gotta help me take off my head







lol.
I'll probably pull the wideband out tonight make sure its still in happy shape, i only ran the car for about 2-3 seconds (huge plume of white smoke), the shut her down for the towback to pitstop








Should be aight still.


----------



## SLYWABT (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (Der_Tizzy)*

PHIL, you are the man.....Giving you a much props for doing what you are doing....Nice to see more boys booooosting and putting GA on the Map.....Dis is the real bombaclat........RUDDDDDE boy......giving props where its due from AMsterdam the land of the green air(getting cloudy here)...will be in atl for the 4th........





































yoyo


----------



## NYCMK3Jetta (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: (SLYWABT)*

So im about to gut both of my dizzies..... anyone have pics of what actually has to be done? I have never taken these things apart.

BTW.... motor is all assembled waiting to be put in after Jul 4th


----------



## NYCMK3Jetta (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: (NYCMK3Jetta)*

Dizzy all asembled but not sure if i put the HALL window in the proper position for 16v Rotation








If the rotor is pointing to #1 piston at 10oclock where should the HALL Window be pointing?


----------

